# Is Watermelon ok on a cutting diet?



## Sandi (Apr 27, 2007)

I have been following the female cutting diet since January and love it. Still can't seem to eat all that food. I have lost 18 lbs. Watermelon is on sale this week and I was wondering if I could add this as a non cheating treat  Would anyone know if watermelon is ok to add?


----------



## Phred (Apr 27, 2007)

Watermellon is OK as long as it fits into your diet.  If I recall, a cup of watermellon has like 11 or 12 grams of carbs.  Compared to an apple with around 18-20 carbs.  The apple has a lot more fiber though.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah, I wouldn't use it in place of other fruits.  It's mostly water and natural sugars but it does have a lot of antioxidants.  Not a bad thing now and then but your other fruits will provide more fiber and nutrients.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2007)

watermelon will make you fat as hell!  it is definitely one of the main causes of the obesity epidemic in this country.  i would stay away....far far away.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 27, 2007)

Don't be misleading the newbies!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2007)

I was actually being sarcastic.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 27, 2007)

I know you were  I just don't know if the newbies reading would know


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 27, 2007)

Its %90 water lol. So I think its good.


----------



## Sandi (Apr 28, 2007)

thanks everyone  I think I will get one and try it out   whats a bit more water anyway   lol


----------



## iMan323 (Apr 28, 2007)

damn, you guys made me crave it.  I'm going to smoke a bowl and then eat five watermelons


----------



## Plateau_Max (Apr 28, 2007)

I really don't think advocating illegal psychotropic drugs is something you should do here.

Anyway, watermelon has a lot of really good antioxidants, most of which are found in the seeds which have to be crushed to access (won't do so well swallowed whole).  A lot of times if I don't have time for a decent breakfast I'll put watermelon in a blender and mix it 'till the seeds are good and mushy and drink it down.  It gets close to my calorie and carb needs and definitely not a bad way to start the day.

Oh and some C.S.C.S. posted an article talking about it being good at breaking up subcataneous fat deposits but personally I just think that's because it has a lot of water in it and if you read Jodi's post about why water is good for losing weight I won't have to waste my time typing it all out


----------



## P-funk (Apr 28, 2007)

what else do you put in the blender with the watermelon?


----------



## Plateau_Max (Apr 28, 2007)

Nothin'  it blends perfectly, goes down easy too.  I use it to swallow my multivitamins too.  It's definitely not a complete breakfast by any means.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 28, 2007)

how much watermelon do you need to use to get a decent sized glass of juice?


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 28, 2007)

Hah, I'd like to try this as well. .


----------



## Dynghetti (Apr 29, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> I really don't think advocating illegal psychotropic drugs is something you should do here.
> 
> Anyway, watermelon has a lot of really good antioxidants, most of which are found in the seeds which have to be crushed to access (won't do so well swallowed whole).  A lot of times if I don't have time for a decent breakfast I'll put watermelon in a blender and mix it 'till the seeds are good and mushy and drink it down.  It gets close to my calorie and carb needs and definitely not a bad way to start the day.
> 
> Oh and some C.S.C.S. posted an article talking about it being good at breaking up subcataneous fat deposits but personally I just think that's because it has a lot of water in it and if you read Jodi's post about why water is good for losing weight I won't have to waste my time typing it all out



shutup about the drugs. the rest of ur words were very good though


----------



## Plateau_Max (Apr 29, 2007)

I can say what I want about drugs.  They're illegal, get over it.

It doesn't take too much to make a good full size glass, just add chunks and blend 'till you've got what you want.  I mix fruit up in the blender all the time.  Passion fruit is a good one to mix with watermelon if you get the chance.


----------

